# Well I am here in the background Alistair



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

excuse my typing before i start well it's better than good to be kind of back with you guy'sngals i got my stitches (sutures) out yesterday and new hard (plastertype)plastic armcovering they are very pleased with how clean everything is they have stopped my asntibiotics and in fivewekks ior so i get plastic wrapper removed and pins taken out the long term prognosis i still don't know. anyway god bless you wonderful people between here and my enguneering site i got400+ messaages ogf goodwill you are everything to my spiritual well being, and though i wont write much i am here evwerysday i love you all ,you don't know wehat your wishes of goodwill and prayers have done for me and bronwen my wife of 40 years.i am a very emotional person and you people give me great will to move ahead despite everything i have to cope with incidently my heart problem,s neant i had to have a nerve block instead of a general anaesthetic but desopite hearibng all the drilling etc i was fascinated by the whole operation lol heart problem is not swerious so please don't be concernded unduly anyway by for now alistarir


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Very glad to have you back on Alistair we still have you in our prayers, good luck buddy.
Very good to have a great wife.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

welcome back Alistair! good to see you typing.
have a quick recovery


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

It's good to see you around here again. I hope for all the best for you.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Mend well and fast!


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Glad to have you home!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good you can join us again , alistair .

and good news about your recent adventures ,
that you are healing is Gods will ,
so our prayers are being answered

take care ,
and a big hug for Bronwen .


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Glad to see you back, alistair.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

That's great news the healing is going so well Alistair! As you know, you are in great hands with your lovely wife. Here's to good health and fast healing my friend!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

great to hear from you again Alistair
you have been missed I can tell you
yaaae I´m sure you had find it fasinating and I gess you tryed to convince them you shuold see it….LOL

under the surcomstances have a great weekend with Bronwen

take care both of you
Dennis


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

So glad to see you are on the road to recovery.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Good to hear that you are on the mend and that yiour surgeries were successful … Welcome Back!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

We are certainly glad to have you back. Bronwen did just fine but we miss you as well. Incidently I think that she should be nominated for a gold star for being such a good nurse!


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

Great to hear you are on the road to recovery. Hope all continues to go well.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

good to see you back Alistair!  I am glad to see you are healing properly, and good to know you are back, in any capacity.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Good to see your avatar on posts again and good to hear that your recovery is progressing. We wish you and Bronwen well.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

We're glad to have you back Alistair. We hope the healing process goes as well it should.

When I broke the metacarpal bone in my thumb 20 years ago, they kept the pins in for 12 weeks.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Good to see that you're able to communicate with us again! Godspeed the healing process


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

Glad you are back, Alistair. I missed your comments. From personal experience, I know if a woman will let you hang around for 40 years, she's a good one. Thank her for keeping us posted while you were in the repair shop. Now it's back on you to keep the LJ community up on how you are doing. Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome back Alistair. Your wisdom was sorely missed. Godspeed in the healing process.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

This is just great to hear you back with us Alister, hoping you have a speedy recovery and thanks for the update your friend BC.


----------



## CanuckGal (Aug 5, 2009)

Wonderful to have you back Alistair! Sounds like you are mending well and that is a great sign. You are a lucky man to have such a wonderous woman like Bronwen taking good care of you. We appreciate her keeping us informed about your progress. 
Take it one step at a time and I am sure you will be well on the way to a great recovery! Godspeed your healing!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Alistair,
Welcome back!!! I am so glad you are feeling better!
Ellen


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome back and Good luck from now forward
Think positive!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad you're back Scotsman!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Alistair, Now you get up from the computer and go give the lovely wife a great big hug from all of us for keeping us up to speed on you and your latest adventures. You definitely have a keeper in Bronwen. Give her our love. Get well soon Buddy. Rand


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Welcome back Alistair !!! Glad your on the mend.


----------



## woodprof (Aug 31, 2009)

Glad you're back, Alistair. Take good care of that treasure you have! There aren't that many wives who, in the midst of all that was going on, would take the time to update your online friends on your progress. Sounds like she's a real keeper!!!


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

Get back to making sawdust soon!


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

So good to have you back with us again Alistair….......
Sounds like your lovely wife Bronwen is taking very good care of you. 
Take it easy, heal well and we look forward to the day you can make the sawdust fly again!!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great to see you back, Alistair!

(But you are always making excuses for your typing!)


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Damn glad to see ya buddy


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Welcome back, Alistair. Glad you are home and feeling better.
Glad you are back at home with us as well. 
We missed you!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Alistair
It is so great to here from you . I'm so sorry for your terrible injury but I'm glad your on the mend.
Keep up that great progress my friend.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Alistair - It is wonderful to see you back. I hope that you continue to have a rapid recovery.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Alistair

Good to hear you are back and on the road to recovery. Take it easy and before you know it you will be back working in your shop.

God Bless
tom


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

so glad your doing well and glad your wife has been there to be of so much help to yu, we pray for a good recovery and look forward to any words of encouragement that you give here at jocks…we missed you and thank god you were not hurt any worse then what it was…take care scotsman…


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Welcome back. Alistair!!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome back old chap. 
God is good.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Great to have you back, my friend! Take it slow and easy!

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

We've missed you and worried as well. Glad you are back with us….......looking for the time you are totally well again…............

Jim


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Alistair,

Welcome home and back into the fold of LJ's. You were in our thoughts everyday, glad things are going so well. I hope that you continue to improve.

Chuck


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm happy for your wife and you, Alistair!


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Good to hear from you! Glad that everything is healing properly. You should be back to making sawdust real soon!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

super great to hear from you! Love and patience are two great ingredients for healing…we will thinking of you!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome back! So glad to see that you are recouperating well. Bronwen was so good keeping us up to date, thank her again for all of us. Don't worry about your typing….the typing may be garbled but the message is clear…all of us have had a problem with typing one time or another. I am looking forward to your wisdom and experience once again in these blogs. Take care of yourself and your wonderful wife.


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome back and hope you can finish your bowl real soon.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

So glad to see you can get back with the group. You have really been missed and stayed the focus of many prayers.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Very happy to see this entry, Alistair. We were all worried for you, and Bronwen. Keep up the good work, you'll be back in the shop in no time!


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

glad to hear you are back, hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Good to see you are back on Lj's. Glad to hear the recovery is on schedule.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

Glad your doing good Alistair. Hope the healing process goes well and you can get back to making things again very soon. Sounds like you have a great bunch of Doctors behind you. For now though get some rest my friend!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome back. It may be difficult for you to type with one wing in a cast, but you can still read which is a great thing and there is a lot to read here!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Glad to have you back in anyway shape or form Alistair. We'll keep praying for a rapid and full recovery. Mike


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Good to hear the news of healing and your great attitude Scotsman!


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome home Alistair!


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

glad to have you back


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Glad to hear you are on the mend.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome back. Mend well.

While I don't turn, your incident has me being even more careful. I never heard of a piece 'blowing up' before. I recently read that walnut remains are hazardous/toxic to gardening! We can't be over careful in this avocation/vocation.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Ron it happened in a millisecond i was using expansion gripping in the chuck and didn't realise the blank had a crack in it then while sanding a big loud bang and it was all over too quick to jump out of the way.Alistair


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Alistair, I'm glad you're back to your normal cantankerous self. I would have written sooner, but I haven't been here for awhile. Get well so you can get back on that horse.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

God Bless you you ole Scotsman. You arnot ready to give up the ghost quite yet. You keep fighting and we'll keep praying, now thats a deal!!! jockmike2


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

So glad to have you back Alistair. Thanks for the update. I'm glad you are recovering quickly.


----------

